# Hi Iam New To This



## mad sparkie (Jan 2, 2012)

I found an old pocket watch when clearing my late fathers estate found limited info. on the net the watch is in good working

order considering i think its about 100yr old also found some provenance to it according to family tree

not got pictures yet but it has to be worth more than just scrap that ive been offered

someone is taking the provebial i think?

anyone any advice/or sort of guesstimate of value?

many thanks

mad


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bob some pictures up Mad.

If the watch is precious metal (gold I assume, with you talking about it's scrap price?) then it will be hallmarked.

Take a shot of any markings and someone on here will be able to date the watch for you quite accurately.

Are there any markings on the movement at all, a name perhaps?

A good deal of pocket watches are worth little more than their scrap value these days unfortunately, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, look forward to the pics.


----------



## mad sparkie (Jan 2, 2012)

mad sparkie said:


> I found an old pocket watch when clearing my late fathers estate found limited info. on the net the watch is in good working
> 
> order considering i think its about 100yr old also found some provenance to it according to family tree
> 
> ...


----------



## mad sparkie (Jan 2, 2012)

kevkojak said:


> Bob some pictures up Mad.
> 
> If the watch is precious metal (gold I assume, with you talking about it's scrap price?) then it will be hallmarked.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Mad

a picture and especialy movement and any of the serials and hallmarks would help to tell you more


----------

